# Sonic's Final Food Mix



## DSPO631 (Nov 28, 2014)

With the help of several members I have decided on Sonic's final food mix. Special thanks to Lilysmommy for all of her assistance.

Since my cat is feed Orijen Cat and Kitten I wanted this to be the start of my mix. The Orijen is high in Protein so I was challenged a little trying to find some lower Protein options. My second choice was Acana Grasslands Cat and Kitten. I liked the fact that this food had Lamb as its first ingredient. The final addition was Fromm's Small Breed Adult Gold Dog. I was a little worried that the kibble may be to large but after getting some samples I was pleased to find that it is actually smaller than the other two. I like the fact that this mix will have protein sources as the first ingredient from Chicken, Lamb and Duck. There will also be a nice blend of fish. In addition this is a Grain Free Mix.

The final mix will have a *34g Protein and 19g Fat* content. I know the fat content is a little on the high side but Sonic is only 7 weeks old so the extra fat should not hurt.

Here is the details for the mix.

*BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT*
Orijen..........................Cat & Kitten...........................42............... ....20

*INGREDIENTS*
Boneless chicken,* chicken meal, chicken liver,* whole herring,* boneless turkey,* turkey meal, turkey liver,* whole eggs,* boneless walleye,* whole salmon,* chicken heart,* chicken cartilage,* herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, chicken fat, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, kelp, pumpkin,* butternut squash,* spinach greens,* carrots,* apples,* pears,* cranberries,* mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, freeze-dried chicken, freeze-dried turkey, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product + vitamins and minerals

*delivered fresh and preservative-free

*SUPPLEMENTS*
Choline Chloride, Vitamin A, vitamin D3, niacin, riboﬂavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

*BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT*
Acana..........................Grasslands Cat and Kitten.......35..................20

*INGREDIENTS*
Boneless lamb*, lamb meal, boneless duck*, Pollock meal, duck fat, green lentils, boneless perch*, herring meal, red lentils, salmon meal, chickpeas, green peas, herring oil, whole eggs*, lamb fat, sun-cured alfalfa, dried kelp, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, apples*, pears*, cranberries, mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried lamb liver, freeze-dried duck liver, freeze-dried lamb, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, plus premium vitamins and minerals.

* DELIVERED FRESH FROM OUR REGION DAILY

*SUPPLEMENTS*
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, sodium selenite, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

*BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT*
Fromm.........................Sm Breed Adult Gold Dog.........26..................17

*INGREDIENTS*
Duck, chicken meal, chicken, oatmeal, pearled barley, brown rice, dried tomato pomace, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), whole egg, menhaden fish meal, lamb, potatoes, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, cheese, brewers dried yeast, alfalfa meal, carrots, lettuce, celery, chicken cartilage, potassium chloride, salt, monosodium phosphate, taurine, chicory root extract, yucca schidigera extract, tryptophane, dl-methionine, sodium selenite, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

The size samples look like Mickey Mouse... But sounds like a great diet to me!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like it, I see a lot of different proteins in it. Looks good. For now, the fat should help him grow. At around 5 months or so you will want to start decreasing the fat content. They are considered adults at 6 months but can still do some growing. However, this is a good time to get them on their "adult" diet whatever that may be. If you notice your little guy wheels a lot or is extremely active than it might only be necessary to bump down the fat a little.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a great mix!  Glad I was able to help some, though not as much as I was hoping with school craziness. I hope Sonic likes all of the foods once he gets to try them!


----------

